# No bears on Cohutta.



## antnye (Aug 25, 2009)

The are all half mile down the road.  These are on my land up holly creek rd.  Momma says they gotta be gone before we build the house  I've counted 8 individuals.  This first and second are of big boy or as I call him "roly poly" He is the biggest I've seen in the past 2 years.. Third picture...I walked in on the sow on the right.  Got too close and spooked her, she growled and stomped then ran.  Talk about a rush, I had to change shorts after that one.  The 10mm felt small in my hand that day!


----------



## sluerat (Aug 25, 2009)

man that would be a nice place to build. good looking bears


----------



## earl (Aug 25, 2009)

Just holler if you need some help getting that ''clearing'' done for momma. You must be every ones new best friend. LOL


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 26, 2009)

That first bear is a nice one...


----------



## Bruin Fan (Aug 26, 2009)

Holly Creek Rd behind TP's or St. Claires in front of Tankersley Sales or on up CCC Camp?  We may be neighbors.  Had one in my back yard about that size eating my watermelons and Corn.


----------



## Resica (Aug 26, 2009)

I imagine they'll leave when you stop putting corn out and probably not before. Nice bears!!!


----------



## antnye (Aug 26, 2009)

Feeder is coming out this weekend.  They were here before the corn.  Just not as often.  The next couple weeks of pictures without the feeder will determine where I am opening day.  I was getting 150 to 300 pictures a week without feeder.  Mostly deer and bear.  Since feeder went up getting 300 to 500 pics a week, 95% bear.  All hours of the day.   I'll say it takes some R&D to make a bearproof feeder.  That pvc feeder did'nt last long.  They would clean it out in a day.  In the end it took a 15 foot peice of 1 1/2"x1/4" tubing, 80lb bag of quick creet, automatic feeder, and a boat winch.


----------



## Resica (Aug 26, 2009)

antnye said:


> Feeder is coming out this weekend.  They were here before the corn.  Just not as often.  The next couple weeks of pictures without the feeder will determine where I am opening day.  I was getting 150 to 300 pictures a week without feeder.  Mostly deer and bear.  Since feeder went up getting 300 to 500 pics a week, 95% bear.  All hours of the day.   I'll say it takes some R&D to make a bearproof feeder.  That pvc feeder did'nt last long.  They would clean it out in a day.  In the end it took a 15 foot peice of 1 1/2"x1/4" tubing, 80lb bag of quick creet, automatic feeder, and a boat winch.


That's alot of pictures in a week. Bears are pretty ingenious, that's for sure. My friends buddy had one at his camp. It was after the hide from a skinned out doe, that was hanging over the deer pole. The bear couldn't reach  the hide so he grabbed a nearby drywall bucket and stood on the bucket and to try and grab the hide. He still was unable to and before he left he apparently threw the drywall  bucket in disgust!


----------



## DS7418 (Aug 27, 2009)

Im on crandall ellijay road,,off   CCC.
I have one that is close to 400lb on cam.
 Im on the edge of Cohutta WMA,, before you start up Holly Creek..


----------



## Rare Breed (Aug 28, 2009)

We have a family cabin close to ccc camp I am looking to come up there during bow season to get after one of those bears. Anybody got any advice one where to start scouting on the cohutta.


----------



## xhunterx (Aug 28, 2009)

alot of bears are seen and taken on the north end near cisco


----------



## tellis88 (Aug 28, 2009)

antnye big boy is mine lol...


----------



## hudalla (Aug 28, 2009)

If you would like some help clearing out the bears I could help to........hahaha.  Seriously though you say the word and Ill bring everything to bear hunt.


----------



## antnye (Aug 29, 2009)

tellis88 said:


> antnye big boy is mine lol...



I'm saving the skinny hairless one for ya


----------



## Hawkeye7 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Momma wants it clear*



earl said:


> Just holler if you need some help getting that ''clearing'' done for momma. You must be every ones new best friend. LOL



Ditto. If Momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy. You should have plenty of offers from this forum!


----------

